# Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald



## colormix (5. April 2019)

*Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Zukunft der Marke ungewiss: Warum es Real-Supermaerkte bald nicht mehr geben koennte | svz.de

Handel: Aus real,- koennte bald Kaufland werden | invidis

Leider ist es so weit sehr schade,
das mit 1 x hin  alles drin hatte ich oft   gerne in Anspruch genommen , das Personal war auch freundlich  und nett mir  ist schon seit 2010 aufgefallen,  das es bei uns im Regal Markt immer leerer wurde also weniger Kundschaft  .

Wo ran liegt denn das man kann doch nicht alles was man so braucht  alles online bestellen was lange dauert bis man es bekommt per Post, die Paketdienste sind jetzt schon überlastet oft kommt nichts  an mit der Post ,  es ist  auch teurerer gewunden .


----------



## taks (5. April 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Zur Info:


> Achtung, kleine Regeländerung für User-News: Eine User-News muss Bezug zu einem IT-Thema (etwa Hardware, Software, Internet) haben. Diskussionen über Ereignisse ohne IT-Bezug sind im Unterforum Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft möglich.


----------



## colormix (5. April 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Bei Regal bekommt man auch Computer   so wie Multimedia Sachen , TV Geräte und  die haben eine gute Auswahl nicht nur Lebensmittel .
Meinen Deutschland PC hatte ich damals da gekauft !
Artikel   wie  Hardware, Software, Internet  Zubehör  gibt es dort  ebenfalls zu kaufen , Real ist kein reiner Lebensmittel Discounter .


----------



## Ion (5. April 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Habe das Thema entsprechend verschoben, das ist keine User-News im Sinne der PCGH.

Zum Thema:
Kann ich nur begrüßen, dei Real Märkte zählen zu den unübersichtlichsten Märkten, in denen ich jemals eingekauft habe.


----------



## P2063 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

hab ohnehin keinen in der Nähe, kenn den Laden hauptsächlich wegen seiner recht großen Auswahl an besseren Spirituosen. Die Standortwahl für den nächstgelegenen ist halt auch nicht ideal (nähe Frankfurt) für so ein "Vollsortiment" weil es halt für vieles (besonders Bekleidung und Elektronik) auch wahlweise günstigere oder eben teurere aber auch wesentlich hochwerigere Alternativen mit besserer Auswahl gibt und man dann für sowas eben doch lieber gleich in die Stadt fährt. Real hatte es hier irgendwie schon immer schwer, auch während dem hin und her als es noch Massa bzw Walmart hieß. Auf dem Land macht die Kombination schon eher Sinn, aber wird hier auch schon durch andere Märkte wie Globus abgedeckt die sich von vornherein aus dem direkten städtischen Einzugsbereich raus gehalten haben.


----------



## shadie (5. April 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Hat mich immer am Walmart erinnert der Real bei uns um die Ecke.
Gutes Sortiment und nicht unübersichtlich.
Dafür bei manchen Sachen einfach echt teuer.

Was Hardware in so einem Markt zu suchen hat habe ich noch nie verstanden, da Sie nie wirklich Support dafür leisten können.
Die Konzentration auf nur Lebensmittel hätte Ihnen vielleicht ganz gut getan, denke nicht, dass viel ging im PC und Spielzeug geschäft.....


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



Ion schrieb:


> Habe das Thema entsprechend verschoben, das ist keine User-News im Sinne der PCGH.


Real verkauft Hardware, zB Fernseher und auch PC und Konsolenspiele.
Also besteht durchaus Bezug zu IT-Themen.


----------



## colormix (5. April 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Das Sortiment bei Real war gut hat man fast alles bekommen auch Heimwerker und PKW Zubehör, Haushalt , Real würde ich auch eher als Kaufhaus bezeichnen nicht als Lebensmittel Discounter ,
bei uns ist der Real Markt gut  übersichtlich,
verstehe nicht so ganz den Grund warum die schließen wollen ?  Dafür wohl keinen Ersatz  Kaufland gibt es hier nicht in der nähe .

Von Real habe ich mein 1. Web Daten Stick das nutze ich heute noch für Internet , das gab es so mit Karte und Simlock frei hier nirgendwo anderes zu kaufen, Saturn und Mediamarkt hatte so ein Angebot damals nicht .


----------



## Venom89 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



colormix schrieb:


> Wo ran liegt denn das



Ließ die von dir verlinkten Artikel, dann weißt du es. 



> man kann doch nicht alles was man so braucht  alles online bestellen was lange dauert bis man es bekommt per Post, die Paketdienste sind jetzt schon überlastet oft kommt nichts  an mit der Post ,  es ist  auch teurerer gewunden .



Viele Artikel kann ich bis 14 Uhr bestellen und kommen noch am selben Tag. Verdammt lange dauert das.. Unverschämt. 

Verschwunden ist auch noch kein einziges Paket. 



> Von Real habe ich mein 1. Web Daten Stick das nutze ich heute noch für Internet , das gab es so mit Karte und Simlock frei hier nirgendwo anderes zu kaufen, Saturn und Mediamarkt hatte so ein Angebot damals nicht .



Kein Wunder das dein Daten Volumen so teuer ist.
Hat der Nachbar das WLAN Passwort geändert?

Deine geschichten widersprechen sich


----------



## Ash1983 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



colormix schrieb:


> [...]
> verstehe nicht so ganz den Grund warum die schließen wollen ? [...]



Aber du hast doch selbst mit dem Thema angefangen, da informiert man sich doch vorher etwas, oder nicht?

Hier z.B.:
https://www.handelsblatt.com/untern...tml?ticket=ST-481768-uJGoioVRNOkA7IzOV7Ag-ap4


----------



## biosat_lost (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Für mein Verständnis stecken in den Realmärkten irgendwo 3 Einzelhandelkonzepte, nämlich Extra-Real, viele Extra Märkte wurden zu Realmärkten. Dann gab es ja noch die Fusion von Allkauf und Real. habe selbst jahrelang in einem Allkaufmarkt in der Photo und Elektronik" Abteilung" gearbeitet, hab da nebenbei noch Debitel gemacht.

Also im Fall Extra-Real ging diese Umstruckturierung auf jeden Fall mit einer Qualitätsminderung der Waren und der Attraktivität der Märkte an sich einher, vor Allem was das " Einkaufsgefühl" angeht. 
Viel  mehr noch bei der Fusion Allkauf-Real. Die Allkaufmärkte waren ja auch unglaublich groß, natürlich am Ende genauso groß wie sie es heute als Realmärkte sind?

Auf jeden Fall hat man sich in beiden Fällen für das schlechtere Konzept entschieden und selbst die beiden Besseren waren schon reichlich angeschlagen, weshalb man das wahrscheinlich auch gemacht hat. 

Diese amerikanischen Konzepte passen hier einfach nicht hin, sie passen nicht zur hiesigen Esskultur und sind in der Urform auch mit einer Form des Kundenservice verbunden, die das Ganze wohl irgendwie abrundet? 

Jedenfalls kann es diese Form des Kundenservice hier Gott sei Dank niemals geben, weil der amerikanische Kundenservice letztlich auf der Sklaverei basiert und hier immer vollwertig+ durch den Fachhandel abgedeckt wurde der ja völlig am Verschwinden ist.    

Ehrlich gesagt trauer ich Real wirklich keine Träne nach, da gehe ich ne Stunde durch und weiß nacher gar nicht mehr was ich essen könnte.


----------



## colormix (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



biosat_lost schrieb:


> Jedenfalls kann es diese Form des Kundenservice hier Gott sei Dank niemals geben nte.



ich kann mich nicht Beschweren bei uns was das mit dem Kundenservice sehr gut hatte da viel mal gekauft  u.a 
freundliche Mitarbeiter  Verkäufer da , schlimm das die Mitarbeiter die sich mühe gegeben hatten jetzt um dem Arbeitsplatz  bangen müssen .
Die ein zigste Katastrophe war am ende die verunstaltete Web Seite von Real die total Unübersichtlich wurde, da wurden auch Kunden Beschwerden ignoriert  das gleiche wie bei Saturn und  Media Markt heute >> und dann wundert man sich wenn weniger kaufen weil die Leute ein Problem haben sich aktuell  zu informieren ! 
Der Web Master ist Schult an der ganzen Sache .


----------



## Kelemvor (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Weder als Supermarkt, noch als Hardwareladen hatte nur einer der 3 Real in meiner Umgebung irgendeine Kompetenz.. 
Fleisch konnte man schon seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr kaufen und die Hardware war meist technischer Müll oder zu teuer. 

Die Erfahrung mit der Umstellung von Allkauf auf Real habe ich als Kunde mitbekommen, und muss biosat:lost da zustimmen. Als Allkauf konnte man da wirklich alles kaufen und die Qualität
war noch gut. 

Sorry, aber wenn das Hackfleisch aussieht wie Pansen kann da was nicht stimmen, genauso wenn das schöne große Schweinesteak in der Pfanne auf 1/3 der Größe zusammenschrumpft.

Nein, ich weine diesen Märkten keine Träne nach.


----------



## colormix (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Real gibt es schon so lange als ich Kind war gab es schon Real , Kaufland  ist recht Neu  so ähnlich von der Struktur ,
  wenn die aus den Real Märkten Kaufland machen würden,  würde sich nicht viel Ändern nur der Name das Sortiment etwas,  hier  gibt es  1 x Kaufland ,  2 x  Real ,
würde gut passen wenn Kaufland Real übernehmen würde .


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



colormix schrieb:


> Real gibt es schon so lange als ich Kind war gab es schon Real , Kaufland  ist recht Neu  so ähnlich von der Struktur ,



Kaufland gibt es seit 1968, real seit 1992.
Kaufland ist nicht nur deutlich älter/länger im Geschäft (und deutlich größer/umsatzstärker), es ist eigentlich auch wesentlich bekannter.


----------



## colormix (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Bei uns gibt es Kaufland erst seit 2000  Real wesentlich länger ,   Real damals anders heiß war aber das gleiche wie heute  ähnliches   Sortiment .
Ich kenne Real und kenne auch Kaufland, 
 bei Kaufland  auch schon mal eingekauft, Fernseher  diese Sachen weniger bei Kaufland  hat Regal mehr Auswahl 
 als ich das letzte mal da war,
ich hoffe das es mit Real irgendwie weiter geht es  gibt viele Ländliche Regionen wo Real der ein zigste Großmarkt in der nähe ist  , 1 x hin alles Drin war immer eine schöne angenehme Sache .


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



colormix schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es Kaufland erst seit 2000 und Real schön wesentlich länger ,
> kann sein das Real damals auch anders heiß war aber das gleiche wie heute .



Nein. Klick einfach auf meine Verlinkungen. Der Gründungszeitpunkt ist dort angegeben.
Dass bei dir erst dann und dann ein Markt eröffnet hat, ist nicht mit der Unternehmensgründung gleichzusetzen und sagt auch nichts über die Aktivitäten der Ketten in der gesamten Bundesrepublik aus.
Kaufland ist wesentlich älter, mehr als 3mal so groß/umsatzstark und dementsprechend bekannter.


----------



## colormix (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nein. Klick einfach auf meine Verlinkungen. Der Gründungszeitpunkt ist dort angegeben.
> .



Das habe ich nun mitbekommen , 
ich kann mich  nicht mehr daran  erinnern als  Kind von 6 Jahre  Papa da eingekauft hatte das es nicht Real hieß sondern anders ,  
wie der Name dann ist , ist   eigendlich   egal .
Die Sorge besteht nur daran wenn das komplett dicht gemacht werden sollte was ich nicht hoffe,  gibt es für sehr viele keine  Einkaufsmöglichkeiten  mehr  und man  kann auch nicht alles was man für den täglichen Bedarf braucht nicht im Internet bestellen, braust mal schnell ein paar Lebensmittel für das WE und das ein  oder andere noch dazu .


----------



## Ash1983 (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Ich bin im Norden von Duisburg aufgewachsen, da gab es massa (später real). Kaufland kam dort erst in den 2000ern an, daher kann ich nachvollziehen, dass er es so empfindet.

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

@Ash1983
Du kannst wegen meiner empfinden was du möchtest.
Nur wenn jemand Kaufland als "recht neues Unternehmen ähnlich real" verkaufen will, obwohl es ein halbes Jahrhundert alt (und somit 1/4 Jahrhundert älter als real und auch noch in allen Belangen x-fach größer) ist, dann wird es mit dem Empfinden - zumindest bei mir - schon etwas schwierig.


----------



## Venom89 (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



Ash1983 schrieb:


> Ich bin im Norden von Duisburg aufgewachsen,



Grüße aus dem Süden


----------



## Rage1988 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Also ich mochte Real Märkte noch nie. Die sind einfach viel zu riesig und haben von allen Dingen ein bisschen was.

Für einen Wocheneinkauf war man da immer ewig im Real unterwegs und wenn man etwas vergessen hatte, durfte man wieder gefühlte 5 Minuten durch den Markt irren.

Ich habe nie das gesamte Angebot benötigt und für meinen Wocheneinkauf war mir das Angebot einfach zu riesig.
Bei anderen Märkten schaffe ich den gleichen Einkauf in der Hälfte der Zeit.

Ich glaube die Zeit dieser Hypermärkte ist einfach vorbei. Viele Leute kaufen ja nicht einmal mehr wöchentlich ein, sondern nehmen sich täglich schnell das mit, was sie eben brauchen.
So jemand möchte nicht 30 Minuten durch einen Hypermarkt irren, für 5 Artikel.

Elektroartikel bzw. alles andere als Lebensmittel kauft man auch lieber in speziellen Fachgeschäften oder online. Ich hatte nie das Bedürfnis im Real einen TV zu kaufen.
Das passte für mich einfach irgendwie nicht.

Kaufland mag ich aber aus den gleichen Gründen nicht. Bei Alid, Lidl, REWE usw. bin ich mit einem Wocheneinkauf in ca. 15 Minuten wieder draußen. 4-5 Gänge mit Ware, alles übersichtlich und schnell wieder draußen.
Ich brauche nicht von einer Butter 10 verschiedene Marken, ich nehme die, die ich möchte oder auch bei anderen Dingen brauche ich keine Auswahl von 20 Sorten.


----------



## colormix (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Das mit Real hat einen entschieden Vorteil den auch viele nutzen,
wie z.b Großfamilien  und Firmen ,
der Groß Einkauf .
Versuch mal für eine Groß Familie oder wenn man sich selber einen  Großen Vorrad anlegen will in einem Supermarkt 10 Dosen  Marmelade zu kaufen  oder auf Vorrad eine Platte Kaffee weil das grade im Angebot ist  ,
die  Supermärkte  haben nur einen kleinen  Vorrad .

ich hatte das oft gemacht  wenn meine   Lieblings  Kaffee Sorte  im Angebot  war eine ganze Platte gekauft  das reicht für ein Jahr, 
manch mal ist es auch oft so das in Supermärkten der ein oder andere Artikel ausverkauft ist hin gegen solche Märkte wie Real massig Vorrad haben.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



colormix schrieb:


> Das mit Real hat einen entschieden Vorteil den auch viele nutzen,
> wie z.b Großfamilien  und Firmen ,
> der Groß Einkauf .
> Versuch mal für eine Groß Familie oder wenn man sich selber einen  Großen Vorrad anlegen will in einem Supermarkt 10 Dosen  Marmelade zu kaufen  oder auf Vorrad eine Platte Kaffee weil das grade im Angebot ist  ,
> ...



Ich habe noch nie jemanden gesehen, der palettenweise Sachen kauft 
Außer Restaurants, die sich den Wagen damit vollknallen.
Also das, was du schreibst, ist sicherlich die absolute Ausnahme. Zumindest habe ich sowas noch nie gesehen.
In anderen Märkten gibt es auch mittlerweile XXL Packungen von diversen Sachen.


----------



## Poulton (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Köstlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





colormix schrieb:


> Versuch mal für eine Groß Familie oder wenn man sich selber einen Großen Vorrad anlegen will in einem Supermarkt 10 Dosen Marmelade zu kaufen oder auf Vorrad eine Platte Kaffee weil das grade im Angebot ist ,


Abgabe in haushaltsüblichen Mengen. Wer meint sich eine (Euro?-)Palette voll Kaffee kaufen zu müssen, soll sie sich bestellen.


----------



## colormix (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



Poulton schrieb:


> Köstlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Platten sind gestapelt und bestehen z.b
 aus 10 bis 20zig Kaffee Packungen,
wenn das im Angebot war haben wir immer eine bis zwei gekauft weil Kaffee bis 3 Jahren Haltbar ist .

Bei uns ist über Real noch Saturn , 
Saturn hatte damals keinen 4 Fach HDMI Manuell Umschalter , Regal hatte diese davon dann zwei gekauft 
einen für PC  und einen als Ersatz .


----------



## fipS09 (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

@Topic:
Mir ist ehrlich gesagt kein Laden bekannt der weniger als einen Karton voll Kaffee da hat. Ob nun LIDL, Rewe oder Netto, so Dinge habe ich auch bereits öfter in großen Mengen gekauft.


----------



## colormix (25. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Bei  uns macht  offenbar Real nicht   zu  hatte da gefragt  ,
Real Werbung  kommt  auch  noch mit  Angeboten .


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



colormix schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es Kaufland erst seit 2000  Real wesentlich länger ,   Real damals anders heiß war aber das gleiche wie heute  ähnliches   Sortiment .
> Ich kenne Real und kenne auch Kaufland,
> bei Kaufland  auch schon mal eingekauft, Fernseher  diese Sachen weniger bei Kaufland  hat Regal mehr Auswahl
> als ich das letzte mal da war,
> ich hoffe das es mit Real irgendwie weiter geht es  gibt viele Ländliche Regionen wo Real der ein zigste Großmarkt in der nähe ist  , 1 x hin alles Drin war immer eine schöne angenehme Sache .



REAL war mal DIVI ...


----------



## FKY2000 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> REAL war mal DIVI ...


Kennt echt noch jemand hier divi?

Hut ab! 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bongripper666 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Kennt echt noch jemand hier divi?
> 
> Hut ab!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


Aber hallo. Bin aber auch schon steinalt.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Das waren wahre Einkaufsorgien, wenn wir mal bei divi waren... is aber lange her.


----------



## FKY2000 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Das waren wahre Einkaufsorgien, wenn wir mal bei divi waren... is aber lange her.


Lange Jahre nach der Real Übernahme (war es ne Übernahme?) stand noch divi auf den Einkaufswagen.
Ist heute schon old-school geworden, divi überhaupt zu kennen. Habe auch positive Erinnerungen an die Wochenendeinkäufe "bei der divi" [emoji4][emoji106]

Ein wenig schade ist der Verlust sämtlicher Vollsortimenter aka Allinone-discounter ja schon. War bei Karstadt auch so, dessen Gebäude hier in Bocholt vor kurzem abgerissen wurde und ein Teil der Kindheitserinnerungen, sowie des Stadtbildes war. 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## colormix (25. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> REAL war mal DIVI ...



Nee aber Razio oder so ähnlich der Name da hatten meine Eltern immer ihre Großeinkäufe gemacht ,
ich kenne   keinen der mit Real Kauf unzufrieden war, Verkäufer waren sind  hier jedenfalls immer  Freundlich Hilfsbereit wenn man was gesucht oder gefragt hatte , 
das Verkauft werden soll ein Teil    weil   der  Umsetzten  nicht  mehr  so lief  das  liegt oder  lag mit Sicherheit nur an der Geschäftsführung ,
 in den USA gibt es ähnliche Geschäfte wie Real Kauf  aber mehr außerhalb der Großstände  die sterben nicht aus  ganz im Gegenteil , da machen auch sehr viele Familien ihren Monatlichen Großeinkauf   auch die Farmer Landwirte .


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



colormix schrieb:


> Nee aber Razio oder so ähnlich der Name


Doch. Real (Handelskette) – Wikipedia


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



colormix schrieb:


> Nee aber Razio oder so ähnlich der Name da hatten meine Eltern immer ihre Großeinkäufe gemacht ,
> ich kenne   keinen der mit Real Kauf unzufrieden war, Verkäufer waren sind  hier jedenfalls immer  Freundlich Hilfsbereit wenn man was gesucht oder gefragt hatte ,
> das Verkauft werden soll ein Teil    weil   der  Umsetzten  nicht  mehr  so lief  das  liegt oder  lag mit Sicherheit nur an der Geschäftsführung ,
> in den USA gibt es ähnliche Geschäfte wie Real Kauf  aber mehr außerhalb der Großstände  die sterben nicht aus  ganz im Gegenteil , da machen auch sehr viele Familien ihren Monatlichen Großeinkauf   auch die Farmer Landwirte .





FKY2000 schrieb:


> Lange Jahre nach der Real Übernahme (war es ne Übernahme?) stand noch divi auf den Einkaufswagen.
> Ist heute schon old-school geworden, divi überhaupt zu kennen. Habe auch positive Erinnerungen an die Wochenendeinkäufe "bei der divi" [emoji4][emoji106]
> 
> Ein wenig schade ist der Verlust sämtlicher Vollsortimenter aka Allinone-discounter ja schon. War bei Karstadt auch so, dessen Gebäude hier in Bocholt vor kurzem abgerissen wurde und ein Teil der Kindheitserinnerungen, sowie des Stadtbildes war.
> ...



Witziger oder trauriger Weise wurde auch hier Anfang des Jahres das alte Karstadt-Haus abgerissen. Ja es gehen unzählige Erinnerungen an Dates im Kaffee usw ... 

@colormix
real wurde aus verschiedenen Ketten zusammengeschustert.


Unternehmensgeschichte


----------



## colormix (27. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Witziger oder trauriger Weise wurde auch hier Anfang des Jahres das alte Karstadt-Haus abgerissen. Ja es gehen unzählige Erinnerungen an Dates im Kaffee usw ...
> 
> 
> Unternehmensgeschichte



Die  reisen  alles  ab    stellen  ein    bald  kann  keiner  mehr  was kaufen    und  du  kommst  dir  vor wie  mitten im Urwald  wie  im  3, Welt  Land   wo es  nichts  gibt . Real  gibt  es bei  uns    offenbar  weiter   das ist  auch  gut so 1 x hin  alles drin so die  Alte Werbung stimmte auch  , es ist sehr  angehen wenn man in  einem  Großen   Dsicounter  Markt fast  alles bekommt  zusätzlich zu den  Lebensmitteln  muss  man nicht  so viel  rum fahren spart  Zeit und  Benzingeld .

Die machen  alle  Guten Geschäfte  zu trotz steigender  Bevölkerung Zahl so  was  gibt es nur  in Deutschland .
Brinkmann,  Quelle, Heimann, Altelco,  Comtech  z.t Real , PC Läden usw ..
bald  gibt  gibt  es  nur  noch Wasser  und  Brot  zu  kaufen wie im  Mittelalter .


----------



## Poulton (27. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Anscheinend scheinst du noch im Mittelalter zu leben.


----------



## Krolgosh (27. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



colormix schrieb:


> Die machen  alle  Guten Geschäfte  zu trotz steigender  Bevölkerung Zahl so  was  gibt es nur  in Deutschland .



Ist das wieder so eine "Vermutung" deinerseits?

Hier sprießen die Supermarkt Ketten wie Unkraut aus dem Boden.  Kann mich nicht an Auswahl beklagen.. und das in einer ländlichen Region. 5km fahren und ich hab die freie Auswahl aus REWE, EDEKA, Real, Norma, Aldi, DM, Roßmann.. und da hab ich jetzt sicher was vergessen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Ich brauch da nicht mal das Auto nehmen, so ziemlich alles ist ohne Probleme zu Fuss zu erreichen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Da kauf ich immer meine Bio und Balkanflipse. Wo soll ich die denn jetzt holen?


----------



## tandel (27. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Also Real werde ich bestimmt keine Träne nachweinen. Hässliche riesige Hallen, oft ungepflegt und nur das 08/15 Werbesortiment, trotz der riesigen Fläche.
Wer kauft denn dort Computer, Elektrofahrräder und Kleidung? Weder qualitativ noch preislich sind die Sachen interessant, wenigsten bei der Beratung sind sie konsequent und bieten gar keine.


----------



## Poulton (27. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Da kauf ich immer meine Bio und Balkanflipse. Wo soll ich die denn jetzt holen?


Dann mach was vernünftiges und les die Beiträge von colormix... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FKY2000 (27. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



colormix schrieb:


> Die  reisen  alles  ab    stellen  ein    bald  kann  keiner  mehr  was kaufen    und  du  kommst  dir  vor wie  mitten im Urwald  wie  im  3, Welt  Land   wo es  nichts  gibt . Real  gibt  es bei  uns    offenbar  weiter   das ist  auch  gut so 1 x hin  alles drin so die  Alte Werbung stimmte auch  , es ist sehr  angehen wenn man in  einem  Großen   Dsicounter  Markt fast  alles bekommt  zusätzlich zu den  Lebensmitteln  muss  man nicht  so viel  rum fahren spart  Zeit und  Benzingeld .
> 
> Die machen  alle  Guten Geschäfte  zu trotz steigender  Bevölkerung Zahl so  was  gibt es nur  in Deutschland .
> Brinkmann,  Quelle, Heimann, Altelco,  Comtech  z.t Real , PC Läden usw ..
> bald  gibt  gibt  es  nur  noch Wasser  und  Brot  zu  kaufen wie im  Mittelalter .



Von wegen "da gibt es alles" ... Duden ja scheinbar nicht


----------



## Nightslaver (28. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Von wegen "da gibt es alles" ... Duden ja scheinbar nicht



Was willst du auch mit Duden? Aus Koran und Bibel lernst viel mehr.


----------



## Poulton (28. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was willst du auch mit Duden? Aus Koran und Bibel lernst viel mehr.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=35K6vQRt67g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


scnr


----------



## colormix (28. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Von wegen "da gibt es alles" ... Duden ja scheinbar nicht



Den Duden  kannste  da auch  kaufen  solltest da mal hin  fahren und den Duden kaufen und  vielleicht  noch  eine  Lese  Brille?
ich habe  nur  die Werbung zitiert   was   auch nahezu Zutrifft .
Geh mal in einem normalen Supermarkt  die haben nur  10 Tütchen Kaffee bei Real kann ich eine  ganze kleine  Platte kaufen wenn der  Kaffee im Angebot  ist  lohnt  das auch  weil Kaffee kannste lange lagern  ,
bei Real habe  ich auch nie  Leere Regale gesehen war  immer  gut  gefüllt im Gegensatz zu  Reve  hier wo oft   einiges nicht  zu  bekommen  ist  Regal seit 2 Wochen Leer . Kaufland finde  ich in etwa vergleichbar  mit Real ist  nur  weiter  weg .


----------



## Nightslaver (28. September 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



colormix schrieb:


> Den Duden  kannste  da auch  kaufen  solltest da mal hin  fahren und den Duden kaufen und  vielleicht  noch  eine  Lese  Brille?
> ...



Ja hättest mal zugeschlagen, wäre vielleicht nicht dieses "linguistische Verbrechen" von Post bei rausgekommen.


----------



## colormix (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

ich war heute mal wieder bei Real Kauf, da war es gut gefüllt an Kunden, volle Regale so wie gewohnt dieses Geschäft  macht garantiert nicht zu das scheint also zu stimmen ,
Hintergrund war  vorher   in einer Apotheke und wollte  Hefe Tabletten normalerweise  bekommt man so  immer zukaufen nur nicht hier "es hieß müssen wir Bestellen ",
dann nach Real eine Verkäuferin Gefragt ja da hinten links,
  auf dem Rückweg traf ich die Verkäuferin  wieder " und gefunden ?" ich ja und bedankt .


----------



## FKY2000 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



colormix schrieb:


> ich war heute mal wieder bei Real Kauf, da war es gut gefüllt an Kunden, volle Regale so wie gewohnt dieses Geschäft  macht garantiert nicht zu das scheint also zu stimmen ,
> Hintergrund war  vorher   in einer Apotheke und wollte  Hefe Tabletten normalerweise  bekommt man so  immer zukaufen nur nicht hier "es hieß müssen wir Bestellen ",
> dann nach Real eine Verkäuferin Gefragt ja da hinten links,
> auf dem Rückweg traf ich die Verkäuferin  wieder " und gefunden ?" ich ja und bedankt .


Dein aktuelles positives Einkaufserlebnis freut und berührt mich  

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fipS09 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Dein aktuelles positives Einkaufserlebnis freut und berührt mich
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk



Klingt für mich auch ziemlich normal, ich habe bei Rewe, bei Lidl und im Baumarkt gearbeitet und bin mir sicher die Aussage: "Da hinten links" hätte absolut jeder meiner Kollegen hinbekommen


----------



## FKY2000 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Klingt für mich auch ziemlich normal, ich habe bei Rewe, bei Lidl und im Baumarkt gearbeitet und bin mir sicher die Aussage: "Da hinten links" hätte absolut jeder meiner Kollegen hinbekommen


War auch vor dem Hintergrund des TE ein wenig ironisch gemeint 

Ich hatte solche Einkaufserlebnisse auch bereits auch des öfteren... Aber als Botschafter des guten Geschmacks habe ich nicht nur diplomatische Immunität, sondern auch die angemessene Höflichkeit, mit der ich dem Verkaufspersonal begegne, so dass die Reaktion meist auch entsprechend ist [emoji14]

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## biosat_lost (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Real, Metro, usw. gehört dass nicht alles zu Walmart?
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass fast alle diese Unternehmen 2 verschiedenen Mutterkonzernen gehören einer davon war Walmart und der andere war??... glaube Metro heißt auch der Mutterkonzern.
Walmart hatte Anfang des Milleniums Mal einen  kleinen Skandal, bei dem es irgendwie um umetikettierte Wäre ging.
Deshalb sag man den Namen Walmart als nicht mehr tauglich an, denke aber heute dass man den Wert der Namens erhalten wollte, indem man ihn einfach aus dem Gespräch nahm.
In den USA ist Walmart, also der Name zu kostbar und hier war er ja eh gerade erst eingeführt worden und somit ersetzbar.
Was ich mich oft Frage, ist wie viel des Warenangebots am Ende wohl verkauft wird und wieviel wohl irgendwie entsorgt werden muss?
Es ist ausgeschlossen, dass alles gleichmäßig abverkauft werden kann oder wird.
Um zum Schluss noch etwas Positives zu sagen: Bei Real ist man gut beraten sich an die Ja- Produkte zu halten, was den Preis und die Quali angeht.


----------



## fipS09 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



biosat_lost schrieb:


> Was ich mich oft Frage, ist wie viel des Warenangebots am Ende wohl verkauft wird und wieviel wohl irgendwie entsorgt werden muss?
> Es ist ausgeschlossen, dass alles gleichmäßig abverkauft werden kann oder wird.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich den Punkt richtig verstehe, aber:
Mithilfe des Warenwirtschaftssystems lässt sich gut nachvollziehen wieviel von einem bestimmten Artikel man in Zeitraum X verkauft. Im Discounter läuft man dann mit einem MDE Gerät durch die Regale und bestellt entsprechend Artikel nach. 100% gleichmäßig verkaufen sich die Artikel selbstverständlich nicht, aber man kommt durch die vielen Daten die man hat schon auf recht gute Werte. Dazu noch eine Prise Erfahrung und man kann das ganz gut kalkulieren. Je kürzer das MHD desto schwieriger wird es natürlich. Wobei man auch da falls es mal knapp wird durch ein paar Tricks evtl. noch gegensteuern kann, indem man die Ware beispielsweise doppelt platziert, etc.

Natürlich wirft man am Ende des Tages trotzdem noch jede Menge weg, das lässt sich in unserem modernen Lebensmitteleinzelhandel nur schwer vermeiden. Die wenigsten Kunden haben Verständnis für ausverkaufte Produkte.


----------



## biosat_lost (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich den Punkt richtig verstehe, aber:
> Mithilfe des Warenwirtschaftssystems lässt sich gut nachvollziehen wieviel von einem bestimmten Artikel man in Zeitraum X verkauft. Im Discounter läuft man dann mit einem MDE Gerät durch die Regale und bestellt entsprechend Artikel nach. 100% gleichmäßig verkaufen sich die Artikel selbstverständlich nicht, aber man kommt durch die vielen Daten die man hat schon auf recht gute Werte. Dazu noch eine Prise Erfahrung und man kann das ganz gut kalkulieren. Je kürzer das MHD desto schwieriger wird es natürlich. Wobei man auch da falls es mal knapp wird durch ein paar Tricks evtl. noch gegensteuern kann, indem man die Ware beispielsweise doppelt platziert, etc.
> 
> Natürlich wirft man am Ende des Tages trotzdem noch jede Menge weg, das lässt sich in unserem modernen Lebensmitteleinzelhandel nur schwer vermeiden. Die wenigsten Kunden haben Verständnis für ausverkaufte Produkte.



Ach so, dachte immer dass für die verschiedenen Warensparten( z.B. Kühlregalmilchprodukte?) immer nur ein ganzes Sortiment mit den ganzen verschiedenen Produkten bestellt werden kann. Es gibt z.b. bei netto einen Joghurt, einen grünen Knickjoghurt, den esse ich sehr gerne. 
Vor einiger Zeit hab ich den so gerne gegessen, dass ich mir gut und gerne mal 10-15 Dingerchen davon reingezogen hab( bin allergisch gegen Fleisch und meine optionen dessen was ich überhaupt essen kann sind gering).  Jedenfalls war dieser joghurt irgendwann weg, richtig weg. In allen Filialien waren immer alle Knickjoghurts diese Typs, nur der Grüne nicht mehr.
Hab natürlich danach gefragt und man sagte mir, dass man jetzt nur noch sortimentsweise bestellen könnte, auch nur wenn das Ganze zu einem bestimmten Anteil abverkauft wäre.
Schon klar dass das meine Frage nicht wirklich oder gar nicht beantwortete. Dann eine Tages war der Joghurt wieder da, aber der Knickbecher war ganz eindeutig aus einem minderwertigerem Kunststoff und der Joghurt war saurer und das Knusperzeug war auch schlechter.

Da habe ich mich ernsthaft gefragt ob  man den absichtlich so verändert hat, weil der mit abstand der Beliebteste war und die anderen ~8 Sorten nicht richtig abverkauft wurden? Zuerst hat man anscheinend versucht den ganz rauszulassen, aber als sich ne Menge Kunden beschwerten, wurde er anscheinend so verändert, dass er den anderen keine Konkurenz mehr machen konnte.
das führte aber offfensichtlich zum gegenteiligem Effekt, nämlich dass diese Knickjoghurts für 29 cent drastisch gemieden wurden.

Heute ist der grüne Knickjoghurt wieder fast der alte würde ich sagen, aber dieses Vorgehen  hat tiefe Narben hinterlassen und irgendwie mag ich den jetzt nicht mehr so gerne.

Ich will euch nicht auf den Arm nehmen, das alles entspricht von meiner Seite aus nur Tatsachen. 

Also ich weiß noch da gab es mal solche Körneraufbackbrötchen im Beutel verschiedene Sorten, die schmeckten recht gut. 
 Eines morgens, mittags oder abends hab ich mir eins , nein vier aufgebacken und sah dass die voll verschimmelt waren. Brotschimmel ist ja nicht so wirklich lustig, ganz im Gegenteil er ist mit das Krebserregenste was es gibt, mehr als Taback, sogar mehr als Asbest, nicht ganz so wie dieses Gummi das aus Altöl gemacht wird. 
Die Tüte war noch nicht mal annähernd abgelaufen und war vorbildlich gelagert gewesen. 
Der Grund des Schimmels war ganz offensichtlich, dass diese Brötchen ziemlich feucht waren. 
Weiß der Teufel warum das so war. Na ja, bin in den Laden hab mir den Filialleiter geschnappt( in der Kette arbeitet der so, dass der auch Regale einräumt wie alle anderen) und hab ihm das erzählt. 
Er fragte mich ob ich die verschimmelten Brötchen bzw. die Tüte denn mit mir hätte.  Nein habe ich nicht auch keinen Kassenbon, weil ich in der Regel meine Brötchen nicht umtausche. 
Hab aus denen im Regal eins rausgezogen und gesagt( in etwa)" Ich wette selbst in denen sind irgendwo Schimmelsporen"( man muss wissen eine Spore contamininiert ein ganzes Brot). 
An der Hälfte der Brötchen war richtig ekelhafter Schimmel!!!!!. Danach hat man diese Brötchen vom( aus dem) Markt genommen und ich habe 1,99€ erstattet bekommen. 

Ich finde aber eigentlich dass ich 19900000€ hätte bekommen müssen, oder wenigstens 1000 oder so, wer weiß ob ich nicht so ein verschimmeltes Brötchen aus versehen gegessen habe?? 
Es gibt ja Leute die sagen" ach so ein bisschen  Schimmel kann man doch wegschneiden, oder wenn ich Hunger hab dann... oder auf dem Käse ist doch auch manchmal Schimmel, oder das bringt mich schon nicht in den Himmel oder solange  er nicht ist am.. aber das ist gar kein Bisschen lustig Leute. 

Wenn ihr schon Toastbrot esst, dann lagert es nur im Kühlschrank und wenn es lange dort lag, dann schmeißt es besser weg auch wenn ihr keinen Schimmel seht!!!! Am besten gar kein Toastbrot essen.

Das ganze hat sich nicht im Real abgespielt und die coppenrath& wiese Brötchen( Goldstücke wie Baguettebrötchen) sind gut auch wenn sie doch etwas viel kosten. aber mal ganz im Ernst würde ich auch jedem raten sich so glutenfrei wie möglich zu ernähren. Wenn jemand sich längere Zeit glutenfrei ernährt und dann ein Brötchen isst, dann bringt dass eine unglaublich starke negative Veränderung mit sich, psychisch und physisch. und das krasseste ist dass die betreffenden Leute das noch nicht mal merken, aber die sind und das ist nicht übertrieben, wie ausgewechselt. vor allem wenn sie nicht zur glutenfreien Ernährung, die zugegeben nicht gerade einfach ist, zurückkehren.: (


----------



## colormix (4. November 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Klingt für mich auch ziemlich normal, ich habe bei Rewe, bei Lidl und im Baumarkt gearbeitet und bin mir sicher die Aussage: "Da hinten links" hätte absolut jeder meiner Kollegen hinbekommen



Die  nette  Mitarbeiterin   war  grade  am Ware auspacken und einsortieren      hatte keine Zeit und  mir das  so gesagt  das  war  völlig  in   Ordnung.

Lt  meiner  Infos schließt  bei  uns nur  eine von  3 Real Märkte ,  ich glaube das  man sich  nur  von schlecht  laufenden Real Märkten trennen wird um  Kosten  zu  sparen  .
Bei dem Real Markt  wo ich war  der  war  gut besucht und  Regale  Voll die  währen  ja selber schön  blöd so was abzugeben .
Früher  wo  ein  Real Markt nach  dem anderen entstanden  ist  gab  es  noch nicht so viele Supermärkte  und  Kaufland und Marktkauf  gab es hier auch nicht ,      jetzt  rudert    man offenbar etwas  zurück .

Diese Art  von Groß Märkten ist seit  Jahrzehnten in  den   USA Standard daran ändert  auch das Internet  nix wo man sehr lange  auf  seine  Bestellung  warten muss ,  kommt  irgendwann  mal  an wenn man  es schon  wieder  vergessen hat    oder  gar nicht  .


----------



## fipS09 (4. November 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



colormix schrieb:


> daran ändert  auch das Internet  nix wo man sehr lange  auf  seine  Bestellung  warten muss ,  kommt  irgendwann  mal  an wenn man  es schon  wieder  vergessen hat    oder  gar nicht  .


Darf man fragen wann du deine letzten Online Bestellung getätigt hast? Nach 2-3 Werktagen ist heute in der Regel alles das man bestellt da. Bei Amazon mit Prime eher nach 1-2.
Das ändert nix daran daß ich den lokalen Handel trotzdem gut finde.


----------



## colormix (4. November 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wann du deine letzten Online Bestellung getätigt hast? .



Vor ein paar Jahren mal die Ware kam nicht an die Nachbarin hat öfters mal was Bestellt  in der letzten Zeit ein Teil kam auch nicht an .


----------



## Krolgosh (4. November 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Also ich wohn am Land und bei mir ist die letzten Jahre nur einmal was nicht angekommen, und das hab ich direkt aus China bestellt. (Hab damit aber kalkuliert.. von daher)


----------



## c1i (4. November 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Also bei mir kommt nichts "irgendwann" an, sondern immer ziemlich genau am Liefertermin. Klar gibt es da mal kleine Verschiebungen, das kalkuliert man ein. Außer natürlich wie oben schon erwähnt Dinge aus z.B. China. Aber selbst das kam immer nach langer Zeit an. Diese lange Zeit ist einem aber vorher bekannt und meist ist das Kram, den man nicht dringend braucht. Etwas komplett verschwunden ist hier noch nie, aber selbst wenn, dann ist das bei einem Kauf vom Händler das Problem des Händlers, nicht meins. 

Zumeist bestellen wir Prime und alles was ich bis 16:00 Uhr bestelle ist in der Regel am nächsten Werktag auch da. 

Das mit dem "meine Sendung kommt nicht an" ist oft auf Gebiete konzentriert, die für solche Diebstähle und dergleichen bekannt sind. Es gibt ja sogar Gebiete, zu denen wird gar nicht erst geliefert.


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. November 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Oder Gebiete wo ganze Depots brach liegen. Hier bei uns war ja erst DPD in den Nachrichten weil Tonnenweise Pakete und Sendungen nicht bearbeitet wurden und teilweise draußen gelagert wurden. Ging wohl auch auf Personalmangel zurück.


----------



## colormix (4. November 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Oder Gebiete wo ganze Depots brach liegen. Hier bei uns war ja erst DPD in den Nachrichten weil Tonnenweise Pakete und Sendungen nicht bearbeitet wurden und teilweise draußen gelagert wurden. Ging wohl auch auf Personalmangel zurück.



ich habe die eine Nacht hier beobachtet,  das gegen 4.13 ein weißer Lieferwagen in unsere Straße fuhr und Parkte vor  die Haustüren 
"Wohnhaus Eingangtür" unten von Mehr Familien Häusern einfach abgestellt wurden,
jeder Dieb kann so was klauen und das ist eine Richtige Einladung zum Diebstahl  was hier auf oft passiert ,
einen Neuen TV z.b. den ich bis 22 Uhr z.b. auch bei Real kaufen kann möchte ich so ganz bestimmt nicht  so geliefert bekommen , 
so viel zur Online Bestellung .


----------



## fipS09 (4. November 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



colormix schrieb:


> ich habe die eine Nacht hier beobachtet,  das gegen 4.13 ein weißer Lieferwagen in unsere Straße fuhr und Parkte vor  die Haustüren
> "Wohnhaus Eingangtür" unten von Mehr Familien Häusern einfach abgestellt wurden,
> jeder Dieb kann so was klauen und das ist eine Richtige Einladung zum Diebstahl  was hier auf oft passiert ,
> einen Neuen TV z.b. den ich bis 22 Uhr z.b. auch bei Real kaufen kann möchte ich so ganz bestimmt nicht  so geliefert bekommen ,
> so viel zur Online Bestellung .



Klar kannst du das, solange du die Annahme nicht quittierst ist das doch nicht dein Problem. Im Zweifelsfall kann man sich einen TV auch mal per Nachnahme gönnen, da stellt garantiert keiner einfach das Paket ab.


----------



## colormix (4. November 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Klar kannst du das, solange du die Annahme nicht quittierst ist das doch nicht dein Problem. Im Zweifelsfall kann man sich einen TV auch mal per Nachnahme gönnen, da stellt garantiert keiner einfach das Paket ab.



Ich würde nur Erstteile für Auto online bestellen das klaut keiner weil keiner was damit anfangen kann und diese Sachen im Laden nicht zu kaufen sind .
Wenn man nicht unweit so Märkte die Saturn und Real hat wo ich das  bekomme was ich brauche , brauche ich keine Online Bestellungen ,
Real hat auch eine kleine Gute Auswahl an TV Modellen habe ich das letzte mal gesehen , den TV habe ich sofort und nicht irgendwann , eine Fachberatung dafür kannste aber vergessen da sind die Verkäufer überfordert , das wäre auch zu viel verlangt für so einen Großmarkt .


----------



## c1i (4. November 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Wie gesagt, wenn beim Händler bestellt wird, dann ist der Transportweg das Problem des Verkäufers. Und wenn ich die Annahme nicht quittiert habe (sprich: ich habe die Ware nicht erhalten), dann schickt der solange nochmal, bis es bei mir ankommt. Oder ich storniere den Geldeinzug. Ganz einfach und rechtlich so vorgesehen.


----------



## Venom89 (4. November 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*

Na na na, Fakten sind hier nicht gerne gesehen.


----------



## pedi (4. November 2019)

*AW: Die  Real-Supermärkte verschwinden  vielleicht bald*



colormix schrieb:


> Ich würde nur Erstteile für Auto online bestellen das klaut keiner weil keiner was damit anfangen kann und diese Sachen im Laden nicht zu kaufen sind .
> Wenn man nicht unweit so Märkte die Saturn und Real hat wo ich das  bekomme was ich brauche , brauche ich keine Online Bestellungen ,
> Real hat auch eine kleine Gute Auswahl an TV Modellen habe ich das letzte mal gesehen , den TV habe ich sofort und nicht irgendwann , eine Fachberatung dafür kannste aber vergessen da sind die Verkäufer überfordert , das wäre auch zu viel verlangt für so einen Großmarkt .


da hast du recht, aber wenn dein tv mal defekt ist, hast du den ärger.
zum MM transportieren, 2-6 wochen warten bis er repariert ist, wieder zurück nach hause karren.
wenn du kein auto hast, hast eh`verloren.
dann doch lieber amazon und co.


----------

